# First Day of Convention Photos - #NGRC2016



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I was able to get out today and visit some of the layouts that are open for our Pre-Convention tours in Marin and Sonoma Counties. Today was most likely the only day I will be able to tour layouts as tomorrow we head to the Hyatt Regency to set up for Registration with the hopes of helping the first attendees at around 3pm. I plan on then being at the Hotel / Convention Center 24/7 so I can be on call all week to put out fires and meet & greet.

These are only a few of the layouts that were open and most will also be open tomorrow.
The crowds were larger than expected at 9:30 this morning up in Forestville:









One of two spectacular layouts at Don & Becky Herzog's... and they fed us too!








The other layout...









A nice idyllic farm scene on Ken Brody's layout.









The Spilsbury's layout runs the entire length of the backyard.









I've posted photos of the Rinefort's layout before. One of my favorite layouts and they will be open until 9:30 pm tonight to show off their lit structures. You can see more of my photos of their layout in the next issue of Garden railways Magazine... 

















Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting those, there are some really nice layouts.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Really great layouts, a great variety, many different structures, bridges, and scenes. The people that failed to go north for the day missed some great layouts


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,
Thanks for sharing the layouts that opened early. Makes me look forward to arriving out west and the 2016 convention!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you, nice RRs.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos.. Nice layouts. .
Keep them coming.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice!

Thanks and keep them coming.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Nice layouts.

Don


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow!
Those victorian buildings are particularly beautiful and impressive. Any info on those? Custom built i presume?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

stevedenver said:


> Wow!
> Those victorian buildings are particularly beautiful and impressive. Any info on those? Custom built i presume?


The Rinefort layout is featured in the current edition of Garden Railways magazine.
Russ Miller


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Really nice looking RRs. Later RJD


----------

